# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen linja-autoaseman takapiha / Ratinan kauppakeskus

## K V

Onko liikennöitsijöillä jo katsottuna korvaavaa pysäköintitilaa busseille, kun tuo linja-autoaseman takapiha poistuu käytöstä rakentamisen alkaessa?
(ympyrästä ei kannata välittää, sillä se osoittaa NCC:n uutta toimistorakennusta...)

Jos on, niin missä?

Ilmakuva Ratinasta

----------


## deepthroat

> Onko liikennöitsijöillä jo katsottuna korvaavaa pysäköintitilaa busseille, kun tuo linja-autoaseman takapiha poistuu käytöstä rakentamisen alkaessa?


Ei ole, sillä kaupungin ja Mh:nkin mielestä liikennöitsijöitten on itse osoitettava autoille taukopaikat.

----------


## Arvo Aikuinen

Jos lukee liikennemerkit oikein, huomaa, että koko takapiha on pysäköintikieltoaluetta.  Onneksi takapihan pysäköintivalvonta on samaa tasoa kuin etupihan liikennevalvonta.  Linja-autonkuljettajat saavat varoa laiturialueella ristiin rastiin harhailevia henkilöautoja jatkuvasti.

----------

